# New Hedgie Bag - Quilted



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know if I did this correctly with inserting a photo but I wanted to show y'all my new hedgie bonding bag that I created a couple of days ago. This is for Dakarai when I pick him up this weekend.

The dimensions are 10" tall with a 4" wide (stable) bottom so that the bag stays flat and doesn't smush the hedgie. The strap is a cross-body strap so it is 36" long.

I gotta love my mom for purchasing me a Bernina sewing machine on one of her recent visits to Colorado!! Thanks mom for helping me to sew hedgie stuff.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

So pretty! And yes, major props to your mum for helping you out.


----------

